# الفحوصات التي تجري على الزيوت



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 سبتمبر 2009)

يباع هذه الأيام قدر قليل من الزيت المعدني الغير معالج بالإضافات الكيميائية كزيت تشحيم. تحتوي جميع زيوت التشحيم التجارية تقريباً على إضافات كيميائية لتعزيز كفاءة أداء هذه الزيوت وذلك بكميات تمتد من أقل من 1% إلى 25% أو أكثر، يمكن تخليص دور الإضافات الكيميائية في الآتي: 


حماية الأسطح المعدنية.
تحديد مدى ملائمة زيوت التشحيم للاستخدام.
تمديد عمر زيت التشحيم.
هناك علاقة لصيقة متطورة بين شركات الإضافات الكيميائية وشركات زيوت التشحيم الممتازة وذلك لأن التقنية المستخدمة في تطوير منتجات زيوت تشحيم جديدة ذات أداء عال أصبحت أكثر تعقيداً. إن التعامل مع التوجيهات العالمية أمر هام في تطوير أنواع عديدة من زيوت التشحيم، على سبيل المثال: زيوت المحركات للسيارات الصغيرة والشاحنات ذات الاستخدامات الشاقة ومواكبة متطلبات الأداء لصناع المعدات الأمريكيين والأوربيين واليابانيين لتصبح منتجاتهم من زيوت التشحيم مقبولة على نطاق العالم. نتيجة لذلك، فإن تطوير التقنية الحديثة المستخدمة في المجموعات الجديدة من زيوت الصناعيه ذات الأداء العالي نتاج طبيعي للعمل المشترك بين الشركة وشركات الإضافات الكيميائية. 

إن البحث والتطور يشكلان الاستثمار الهام الذي تحتاجه شركات الزيوت والإضافات للمحافظة على الموقع الريادي من حيث تطبيق التغيرات التقنية التي أدت التحولات الصناعية. إن نشاطات البحث والتطوير الفعلية المستخدمة في تطوير زيوت جديدة يمكن تلخيصها على النحو التالي: 

تطوير معادلات كيميائية جديدة للإضافات.
إدخالها في التركيبات الجديدة.
الاختبارات المختبرية واختبارات المحركات لمدى ملاءمة هذه التركيبات الجديدة.
الاختبار الميداني لتقديم شهادات إثبات كفاءة الأداء.
ومتى تم تحديد الأهداف. يتم تحديد المعادلات الكيميائية وبالتالي يتم استحداث التركيبات الأساسية. 

وفي هذه المرحلة يكون اختبار المواد النسيجية عنصراً مفيداً من حيث استقصاء معادلة كيميائية متعددة التركيب لتجعل تكلفة أداء المنتج النهائي أقرب إلى الكمال. بشكل عام فمن المستحسن البدء باختيارات أصغر وأقل تكلفة كاختيارات قياس اللزوجة لاختبار عدة تركيبات كيميائية قبل إجراء المحاولات الميدانية واختبارات المحرك الحية والتي هي مرتفعة التكلفة ولكنها تمثل الأحوال الواقعية. 

ومتى كانت هناك حاجة لزيوت محرك جديد يلزم إجراء اختبار للمحرك. تستخدم الزيوت المرشحة في المحركات الفعلية التي تعمل تحت ظروف وأحوال محددة وتتم السيطرة عليها ولفترات تستمر بين 25 ساعة إلى 500 ساعة وأحياناً لفترات أطول مما يمثل آلاف الكيلومترات من السير في الطرق. وقبل إجراء الاختبار يتم تفكيك المحرك وموازنته وإعادة قياسه ومن ثم إعادة تجميع. وبعد فترة التشغيل التجريبية والتي يتم أثناءها السيطرة التامة على الأحوال التشغيلية وفق حدود معينة حيث يتم تفكيك المحرك ثم يتم قياس الأجزاء المكونة للمحرك وتصنيفها وفق نظافتها ووفق معدل التآكل ومقارنته مع المعايير الصناعية. 

لقد تم إجراء الاختبارات المخبرية على المحرك لتقييم خصائص أداء زيوت المحرك لأكثر من 4 عقودوتم تعديلها بطريق متتابعة لمقابلة التحديدات الجديدة. وهذه التحديات مطلوبة من صناع المعدات وأنماط التحكم في الوقود والاشتعال وفترات الخدمة الممتدة. إن اختبارات المحرك خطوة هامة ولكن عند استخدام تركيبة كيميائية جديدة فاختبارات المحرك المخبرية لربما لا توفر المؤشر الملائم للأداء الميداني كما يجب إجراء الاختبارات الميدانية. بالنسبة لعدد من صناع المعدات، على سبيل المثال ، المحركات البحرية، فإن وجود إثبات كفاءة الأداء من استخدام الاختبار الميداني أمر إلزامي قبل الحصول على المصادقة أو الموافقة. 

إن التركيبات الكيميائية الخاصة بالإضافات المستخدمة في زيوت العراقيه تم إخضاعها لاختبارات مكثفة للمحرك وأخيراً اختبارات ميدانية للتأكد من الاعتماد عليها كلية ومن كفاءة أدائها. 


حددت شركات إنتاج الزيوت وصناّع المحركات والهيئات الفنية المتخصصة، اختبارات محددة لتحديد معايير الجودة وذلك للمحافظة على المواصفات والمعايير الخاصة بصناعة زيوت التشحيم.
إن نظام التصنيف الخاص بمعهد البترول الأمريكي يمثل الوسيلة لتصنيف زيوت المحركات وفق معدّل أدائها وخصائصها وربط ذلك بنوعية الخدمة المطلوبة منها والتي تعتبر بشكل عام معيار المواصفة.
يتم الرجوع أيضاً لهيئات أخرى كهيئة المواصفات والمقاييس العراقيه واتحاد صناع المحركات الأوربي واتحاد مهندسي السيارات الياباني لتحديد التصنيف وجمعيه المهندسين المصنعين للسيارات الامريكيه.
يتم اختبار الدرجات المختلفة للزيوت وتحت ظروف تشغيلية ومناخية مختلفة بموجب هذه المؤشرات الصادرة عن هذه الهيئات، كما يتم تثمين وتصنيف الزيوت بعد الاختبار وفق ما يتم التوصل إليه من نتائج.


الرقمالتقييمالطريقة1اللونالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 15002الكثافة عند 15 درجة مئويةالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 40523اللزوجة سي أس تي عند 100 درجة مئويةالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 4454اللزوجة سي أس تي عند 40 درجة مئويةالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 4455معدل اللزوجةالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 22706نقطة الوميض (سي أو سي) درجة مئويةالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 927العدد الحمضيالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 9748عدد العناصر الخام الموجبة التأمينالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 28969النسبة المئوية لمكونات الماءالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 174410النسبة المئوية لتخفيف الوقودالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 32211التدقيق بالأشعة دون الحمراءنظام موبيل12البرافين الهيدروكربوني عديم الذوبانالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 89313الترسبات الكربونيةالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 52414نقطة الصبالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 9715الميل لتكوين الرغاوىالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 89216الرماد الكبريتيالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 87417تآكل المعادن (آي سي بي) بي بي أمالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 518518عناصر الإضافات الكيمائية (آي سي بي)الجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 495119الاستحلابالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 140120الاختراق المخروطيالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 21721الاختراق المخروطي ¼ المقاسالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 140322تآكل النحاسالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 404823تصنيف اختبار الصدأالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 174324منع التآكل (مياه البحر المالحة)الجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 596925نقطة الاسقاطالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 56626نقطة الاسقاط على مجال أوسعالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 226527التدقيق عند قياس الشدة النسبيةاختبار الطيف الكهربائي الضوئي بي اكس28فصل الزيتالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 174229ثبات الأكسدة (100 ساعة)الجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 94230حامض طليق/ قلوي طليقالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد آي بي 3731مدى ثبات التقلبالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 183132رقم التصبنالجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد دي 9433إجمالي الحمضية/ إجمالي القلويةأوريون تيتريتور 940


----------



## حيدر الملاح (9 سبتمبر 2009)

والله امتعتنا بهذه المعلومات والله يوفقت للمزيد انشاء الله


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المواضيع المفيدة وبارك الله فيك 

م . احمد نجيب الحديثي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 سبتمبر 2009)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> والله امتعتنا بهذه المعلومات والله يوفقت للمزيد انشاء الله


مشكور اخي على المرور اذا اعجبك الموضوع قيمه رجاء"​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 سبتمبر 2009)

احمد نجيب الحديثي قال:


> شكرا على هذه المواضيع المفيدة وبارك الله فيك
> 
> م . احمد نجيب الحديثي


 

مشكور اخي على المرور لا تنسو التقييم​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات
تحياتي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندسه ليى قال:


> مشكور على المعلومات
> تحياتي


_مشكور جدا"على المرور_​


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 مايو 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 مشكور اخي على المرور اخي الكريم


----------



## joudi1 (6 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 مايو 2011)

joudi1 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك*


 مشكور جدا"على المرور


----------



## صالح سعيدان (4 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافي على المعلومااات المفيده


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

صالح سعيدان قال:


> يعطيك العافي على المعلومااات المفيده


 ويعافيك اخي الغالي ومشكور على الرد


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 نوفمبر 2011)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> والله امتعتنا بهذه المعلومات والله يوفقت للمزيد انشاء الله


 مشكور اخي حيدر نحب نسمع اخبارك ومشكور على الرد


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (1 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع وشرح ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يحفظك يالعيساوي


----------

